# Tivo Edge Mini Lux handshake issue w soundbar?



## SethMia (Jan 20, 2021)

Good evening
I have a Tivo Edge with two Mini Lux connected via MOCA. One Mini is connected directly to the TV via HDMI. The other is connected to a Klipsch RSB-14 Soundbar via HDMI which is two years old. 

The Mini Lux that runs through the soundbar fails to work approximately 95% of the time that I power on the system. I either get no image or eventually, a blurry Tivo menu. The only way the TiVo Mini will work properly is by unplugging / restarting the box. I have already replaced the Mini Lux once and the problem persists. So, I now believe that there is some sort of handshake issue between the Mini Lux and the soundbar. I have tried downgrading the video resolution on the Mini Lux which failed to solve the problem. Note that I previously had a Roamio system with a Mini that did not suffer this issue. 

Has anyone else experienced a similar issue when routing the Mini Lux through a soundbar? Short of bypassing the soundbar, I don't know what else to do.

Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated!
Thank you


----------

